# Accident (no passenger but online) need insurance advice



## ave284 (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi, I was involved in an accident yesterday, I was online but w/o a passenger. I rear ended a vehicle and totaled my car, but the other car received minor damage, dent, paint scrapes. The guy took my informatoin and was okay to leave. I have my own insurance w/ a much better deductible but also have the uber rideshare insurance. 
The deductible through Uber is 1k. My own insurance is $500.

my question is, if anyone has been in the situation themselves: Which insurance should I make the claim through? And If i go through Uber and able to get a loaner vehicle, do I also have to inform my private insurance? I'm certain my car is totalled, but getting an estimate tomorrow at the body shop who took it. No police report was filed. 

Any advice?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Which insurance information did you give the other driver?


----------



## ave284 (Oct 9, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Which insurance information did you give the other driver?


my private insurance info


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

ave284 said:


> my private insurance info


That's the insurance that he will be pursuing. You'll have to report the accident to your private insurance.


----------



## ave284 (Oct 9, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> That's the insurance that he will be pursuing. You'll have to report the accident to your private insurance.


I assumed so. So in a scenario where I report it to Uber instead, what would happen?
I also assume if I report to Uber the DMV will still get notified and my insurance will therefore know and have a mark against myself?

I'm basically wondering if I go through Ubers insurance, how would that work with getting the car totaled out, etc?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

At this point I would keep Uber out of the equation.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Were you matched up with a passenger? Do you have a Rideshare Gap policy in addition to your private policy and besides Ubers question mark does the other driver know you Drive rideshare?


----------



## ave284 (Oct 9, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> At this point I would keep Uber out of the equation.


Can you explain more of why? Just wanting to understand every possible angle


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ave284 said:


> I assumed so. So in a scenario where I report it to Uber instead, what would happen?
> I also assume if I report to Uber the DMV will still get notified and my insurance will therefore know and have a mark against myself?
> 
> I'm basically wondering if I go through Ubers insurance, how would that work with getting the car totaled out, etc?


It's a nightmare if you can avoid it at all I would but you have to be careful because you going through your own personal insurance if they find out you were online it could be considered insurance fraud. I don't know what your state laws are


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ave284 said:


> I assumed so. So in a scenario where I report it to Uber instead, what would happen?
> I also assume if I report to Uber the DMV will still get notified and my insurance will therefore know and have a mark against myself?
> 
> I'm basically wondering if I go through Ubers insurance, how would that work with getting the car totaled out, etc?


Uber's insurance only covers 
paxes and the other guy
Dont tell anyone about uber 
if you dont have too EVER !!!!


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I had an at fault over 3 years ago. I was online with no one in the car but had a Gryft fish on the line so too speak. He took my info an headed out too work. I never saw it spoke too him again. I filed using my own insurance. Everything got fixed an my insurance went up but my rideshare gig was unaffected. Why would you want Guber involved? They essentially hate you. Good luck bro


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

If your insurance doesn’t know u Uber... just keep them out... don’t say anything about them. You were never online capishe


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

ave284 said:


> Hi, I was involved in an accident yesterday, I was online but w/o a passenger. I rear ended a vehicle and totaled my car, but the other car received minor damage, dent, paint scrapes. The guy took my informatoin and was okay to leave. I have my own insurance w/ a much better deductible but also have the uber rideshare insurance.
> The deductible through Uber is 1k. My own insurance is $500.
> 
> my question is, if anyone has been in the situation themselves: Which insurance should I make the claim through? And If i go through Uber and able to get a loaner vehicle, do I also have to inform my private insurance? I'm certain my car is totalled, but getting an estimate tomorrow at the body shop who took it. No police report was filed.
> ...


I'm sorry to say not only are you going to be stuck using Ubers Insurance... Odds are pretty good that your private insurance is going to find out about the accident and find out that you were doing rideshare without a rideshare endorsement and cancel you for cause... I sure hope that's not what happens but the odds aren't in your favor. Sorry buddy..



ave284 said:


> my private insurance info


Did he know you were driving Uber at the time... If not keep it on the dl


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> If your insurance doesn't know u Uber... just keep them out... don't say anything about them. You were never online capishe


Again: you go through Uber, your insurance WILL find out.

There's no way your insurance won't find out. If you are in an accident, no matter what insurance you go through, your personal one WILL find out.

I learnt that the hard way (effing Geico).

-----------

First question: is your insurance aware that you were ubering? Do you pay that extra for rideshare policy?
If you do, then go through your insurance. They will guide you (most possible thing is the ask you to use uber's insurance).

If you don't have rideshare insurance, don't even waste time going through your insurance. Talk straight to Uber.

And be prepared to get an email from your insurance saying they need a statement from you saying you were doing uber without their knowledge. And they will drop you. Time to get new insurance.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Dekero said:


> I'm sorry to say not only are you going to be stuck using Ubers Insurance... Odds are pretty good that your private insurance is going to find out about the accident and find out that you were doing rideshare without a rideshare endorsement and cancel you for cause... I sure hope that's not what happens but the odds aren't in your favor. Sorry buddy..
> 
> 
> Did he know you were driving Uber at the time... If not keep it on the dl





Chorch said:


> Again: you go through Uber, your insurance WILL find out.
> 
> There's no way your insurance won't find out. If you are in an accident, no matter what insurance you go through, your personal one WILL find out.
> 
> ...


This is not true. It's not guaranteed your personal insurance is going to drop you. I would go through your personal insurance and not mention Uber, if they don't know you drive for them or don't call your personal insurance and report it through Uber. If you have a Rideshare gap insurance policy just go through that. I never notified my personal insurance when I started driving and they officially don't know still . My agent does now know but  the company still does not know and Ive been in three accidents.

I guess the big question right now is were you matched with a passenger or were you just online waiting for a request to come in? If you were just online, hands-down go through your personal insurance . there's no issue with that. Uber only has liability on us during that period. My agent even said if it's during phase 1, I'd file through them??



Chorch said:


> I learnt that the hard way (effing Geico).


I hate Geico! One of their insured hit me with two passengers in my car. it was not my fault. their driver got ticketed and I lost everything. I was evicted. I had to put my dog down due to a stroke because I couldn't afford her heart medication. they would not pay any lost wages until my truck was fixed, which took over 8 weeks! I loathe them?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> This is not true. It's not guaranteed your personal insurance is going to drop you. I would go through your personal insurance and not mention Uber, if they don't know you drive for them or don't call your personal insurance and report it through Uber. If you have a Rideshare gap insurance policy just go through that. I never notified my personal insurance when I started driving and they officially don't know still . My agent does now know but the company still does not know and Ive been in three accidents.
> 
> I guess the big question right now is were you matched with a passenger or were you just online waiting for a request to come in? If you were just online, hands-down go through your personal insurance . there's no issue with that. Uber only has liability on us during that period. My agent even said if it's during phase 1, I'd file through them??
> 
> I hate Geico! One of their insured hit me with two passengers in my car. it was not my fault. their driver got ticketed and I lost everything. I was evicted. I had to put my dog down due to a stroke because I couldn't afford her heart medication. they would not pay any lost wages until my truck was fixed, which took over 8 weeks! I loathe them?


Is this a Johnny paycheck song?
?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> Is this a Johnny paycheck song?
> ?


If they rewind it, do I get my all my stuff back and my paycheck paid back? LOL


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

There are 3 stages to Ubering w/ Insurance. I don't think you answered one question above...... did you accept a ride but not pick them up yet? OR were you waiting for a request to come through?

This is important because that determines the stage you are in.

In a brief nutshell (go do your own research here, this isn't a definate thing below, especially on Stage 2 which is a grey area):

Stage 1: You are just online, but haven't accepted a ride ---- you are on your own, personal insurance covers
Stage 2: Accepted a ride and en-rout to pickup --- This is a weird funky grey area. Good luck with either your personal or U/L insurance. It's some weird crap between the two. Good luck in this scenario and the 2 insurance companies might fight who is going to cover.
Stage 3: You picked up PAX and driving them -- U/L full coverage

If you can avoid using U/L insurance you will probably work out better.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ave284 said:


> I have my own insurance w/ a much better deductible but also have the uber rideshare insurance.


When you say "Uber rideshare insurance" do you mean a separate rider on your policy or the coverage Uber provides?

Did you sign up for the Uber Optional Insurance?










Were you injured?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

ave284 said:


> I assumed so. So in a scenario where I report it to Uber instead, what would happen?
> I also assume if I report to Uber the DMV will still get notified and my insurance will therefore know and have a mark against myself?
> 
> I'm basically wondering if I go through Ubers insurance, how would that work with getting the car totaled out, etc?


Uber only covers *liability insurance* for third party.
Driver or driver's car is NOT covered what so ever despite what Uber try tell you. Driver's have to cover his own body and property with his own auto insurance.



https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/insurance/


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Dekero said:


> I'm sorry to say not only are you going to be stuck using Ubers Insurance... Odds are pretty good that your private insurance is going to find out about the accident and find out that you were doing rideshare without a rideshare endorsement and cancel you for cause... I sure hope that's not what happens but the odds aren't in your favor. Sorry buddy..
> 
> 
> Did he know you were driving Uber at the time... If not keep it on the dl


 that's not my experience when I happens to meet a couple years ago


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Happened to me last week. Had an Uber passenger in the back seat, a guy tailended me, pushed me into the car in front of me, which pushed that car into the one in front of him. Mostly minor damage to the cars, except the guy behind me, his airbags deployed. The Uber app noticed that my car had stopped moving in the middle of the Uber ride, so automatically asked me if everything is OK. I checked off that I was in an accident. Exchanged info with the other three drivers, then called my private insurance (Geico Commercial). Been dealing with both of them ever since, plus the insurance of the guy who tailended me.

I strongly suggest doing that: Call both Uber insurance (here in San Diego it's James River Insurance), and your own insurance company. I can't see any reason to NOT call one of those two. Call both ASAP. If either one of them thinks you're deliberately cutting them out, they'll decide you have something to hide, and lower the boom on you.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

If you were not on a ride, and did not have a ride on the hook, then just stay with your own insurance. Do you have RS gap insurance?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ave284 said:


> Can you explain more of why? Just wanting to understand every possible angle


It will void every warranted you have
Your personal insurance wont cover you if you are using the car commercially 
Anyone who would normally be on your side will abandon you INCLUDING UBER
As a matter of fact if the cars totalled 
get uber tags off of it before insurance adjuster looks at it too !!!!!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> Uber only covers *liability insurance* for third party.
> Driver or driver's car is NOT covered what so ever despite what Uber try tell you. Driver's have to cover his own body and property with his own auto insurance.
> 
> 
> ...


This Statement is only true during phase 1


Hornplayer said:


> Happened to me last week. Had an Uber passenger in the back seat, a guy tailended me, pushed me into the car in front of me, which pushed that car into the one in front of him. Mostly minor damage to the cars, except the guy behind me, his airbags deployed. The Uber app noticed that my car had stopped moving in the middle of the Uber ride, so automatically asked me if everything is OK. I checked off that I was in an accident. Exchanged info with the other three drivers, then called my private insurance (Geico Commercial). Been dealing with both of them ever since, plus the insurance of the guy who tailended me.
> 
> I strongly suggest doing that: Call both Uber insurance (here in San Diego it's James River Insurance), and your own insurance company. I can't see any reason to NOT call one of those two. Call both ASAP. If either one of them thinks you're deliberately cutting them out, they'll decide you have something to hide, and lower the car.m on you.


 you had a passenger in the car. Way different. Why would you even call your own insurance company? There's no shot in hell of them covering anything with a passenger in the car.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> It will void every warranted you have
> Your personal insurance wont cover you if you are using the car commercially
> Anyone who would normally be on your side will abandon you INCLUDING UBER
> As a matter of fact if the cars totalled
> get uber tags off of it before insurance adjuster looks at it too !!!!!


Yes his extended warranty and gap insurance can be voided if they find out his vehicle was used commercially. Personal insurance has a clause that states if your transporting paying passengers it voids your policy. However based on my experience they only enforce that if you try to file a claim for an accident and you had a commercial passenger in the car. It's that is more of a CYA for them so they don't get screwed by getting stuck paying out on all these claims when another Insurance should be the one paying out.


----------

